# 12 volt or 18 volt impact driver and which one?



## cmanzo (Aug 24, 2012)

Im looking to get an impact driver maybe even a combo drill driver so i can share batteries. I want lithium ion as i have nicd now but no impact. I was looking at the bosh ps41 for a 12volt and the makita lxt 18v impact. Not sure if its worth the money for the makita or not. any deals anyone sees on anything good? 
thanks in advance


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

The voltage depends on what your gonna be using it for. Driving 3" deck screws all day I'd go with the 18 volt, if your in a shop running a few pockets screws or putting hinges on doors 12 volt. Overall I'd go with the makita 18 volt. Spend the extra and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Most have both the 12v and the 18v tools that get used often. The 12v is incredibly handy and very capable but the 18v will kick their but at just about everything except handyneas. Really depends on what the task is your looking to do.


----------



## cmanzo (Aug 24, 2012)

i wouldnt be doing deck screws all day. maybe a few deck screws here and there but not all day. maybe i should go with a 12 volt then for general purpose. is there any good combo drill driver / impact in 12 volt. ive never used the pocket drivers are they good enough for most jobs? or do i not bother and get a new 18 volt li ion drill driver?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

This thread might help..........

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/makita-18v-bosch-18v-dewalt-20v-head-head-119159/

Also where are you located? I have a 18v Makita impact (model BTD 141) brand new never used for $240. You pay shipping.


----------



## cmanzo (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks ill check it out, if i go 18v makita i think ill just go ahead and get the lxt brushless 3 speed and be done with 1 purchase.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Modern 18V lithium tools are light enough for everyday use that I would take them over a 12V set. A 14V is my regular carry.

I use my impact for driving concrete anchors and wood lag screws. For #8 deck screws and drilling holes and drill will go faster.


----------



## cmanzo (Aug 24, 2012)

anyone see any good deals? the only deal i noticed was home depot milwalkee m12 set get a free battery. but i dont know about that set.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

It depends on what you're using it for. For general purpose, I really like the 18V. I usually use the compact batteries, as they are lighter. Full size batteries are a must if you are doing decking or otherwise running continuously. 

The 12V is great for smaller details, like installing drawer slides. BTW, I would no doubt get a 12V Impact if I were crawling inside tight spots and screwing at odd angles. (wow, that sounded dirty!) Screws are much easier to start with an impact, and not having all that extra weight is a plus. They are also handy when you need to go up on a ladder and drive a few screws. It fits in your bag, or even your pocket. 

In my opinion, it depends mostly on how many screws you need to drive at a time more than size of screws. Within reason, of course. A 12V impact will drive a few 3" screws here and there, but you're not going to drive a lot of them home. A hand full, maybe. Just not a lot of capacity in the battery. If you're doing some TimberLok's, don't even look at the 12V. 

Look at the kits that include the drill/driver. Usually not much more than the stand-alone kit.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

cmanzo said:


> anyone see any good deals? the only deal i noticed was home depot milwalkee m12 set get a free battery. but i dont know about that set.


I have Bosch, Makita and Milwaukee in 12V. (I'm a sucker for a sale) They are all decent. I actually like the Milwaukee better than the Makita in 12V, but the opposite in 18V. None have given me any problems, though, so I can't say one over the other. Comes down to comfort and feel. To me the Milwaukee "feels" better built. Maybe just because it's slightly heavier.


----------



## cmanzo (Aug 24, 2012)

i think i can use the 12v impact more, alot of smaller projects i do. i dont do decks or many lags, maybe once a week i have a few lags. how are the 12volt drill drivers, im thinking maybe go with one with a stick battery for weight and tight areas, thats what makes me mad with my current set, if im doing things on a ladder over head, my arm kills by the end of the day. because the set i have is not li ion and is very heavy. as well as the tight spaces i cant fit it in so i have to work around and position everything perfect to fit.


----------



## cmanzo (Aug 24, 2012)

Rustbucket said:


> I have Bosch, Makita and Milwaukee in 12V. (I'm a sucker for a sale) They are all decent. I actually like the Milwaukee better than the Makita in 12V, but the opposite in 18V. None have given me any problems, though, so I can't say one over the other. Comes down to comfort and feel. To me the Milwaukee "feels" better built. Maybe just because it's slightly heavier.


what do you think of the bosch? the ps41?


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

cmanzo said:


> what do you think of the bosch? the ps41?


I have the old PS40-2A. It's been great. It was the first one I bought, and still the one I use most. I have considered the PS41, since it's so compact, but just have too many lying around to justify another one. One thing I don't like about the PS41 is it looks like the nose is a bit stubby to give good line of sight in tight spaces. I guess a longer bit would solve that, though.


----------



## cmanzo (Aug 24, 2012)

k. im going to check out if milwalkee has a combo kit with drill driver / impact. since home depot has a free batt promo and that seems to be the best deal i can find.


----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

May want to look at
Makita LXT211 at Tool King.
Comes with a free bare tool.
A months ago Home Depot had the makita impact and came with a extra free battery. And Amazon had the free bare tool deal. Both of thoses maybe expired.

I got the brushless 3 speed only because with the deal it came with 3 batteries and total with the deal was just the price of the batteries.

I like it but have not had much use for the 3 speeds and was just as happy with my single speed makita 18v impact.


----------



## cmanzo (Aug 24, 2012)

im going to go 12 volt instead of 18volt so theres not many deals


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Also where are you located? I have a 18v Makita impact (model BTD 141) brand new never used for $240. You pay shipping.


Really:blink: That's a great price on a great tool:thumbsup: If I were not out in the middle of bum cluck لوحة المفاتيح I'd buy that:clap:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Really:blink: That's a great price on a great tool:thumbsup: If I were not out in the middle of bum cluck لوحة المفاتيح I'd buy that:clap:


Yeah and people around here are big bums. They have been offering $150 saying they can get a drill/impact set at Home Depot for $199 or whatever. I have to keep reminding them that that is the black and white home owner model and they are not the same.

cmanzo Makita has buy a kit, get a free tool till the 31st. Bosch still has a free battery deal I believe. Milwaukee too (I think).


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I had the Bosch 12v impact, I liked it until I tried the makita 10.8 v. After I bought the Makita I gave the Bosch to my father. 

I use the 18v brushless for the big jobs and the 10.8v Makita for everything else.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Yeah and people around here are big bums. They have been offering $150 saying they can get a drill/impact set at Home Depot for $199 or whatever. I have to keep reminding them that that is the black and white home owner model and they are not the same.
> 
> cmanzo Makita has buy a kit, get a free tool till the 31st. Bosch still has a free battery deal I believe. Milwaukee too (I think).


They are the same. Compare the bdf452 and bdf452hw and they are the same drills. They have same specs but the black and white model has the smaller batts. I think there was a thread where the white imact and the standard impact were compared and there was a single small part that had different part numbers to the standard model but that also had the exact same specs and just smaller batts.


----------

